# 3 TB Raid 1, seems slow on network (NAS)



## pcride (Jan 29, 2016)

I have a iomega X2 that I modified and put into a server rack case, Video here if anyone wants to see it 




Anyways when transferring files to it I get very slow speeds, like 8-15 MB/s and even slower, I have a file server running Windows server and transferring over to that server I get the full gigabit speeds (100 MB/s). (no raid)

Am I getting the slow speeds on the NAS due to the raid 1 configuration its set up on ? I presume that is the problem but would expect it to be faster than that.

I have a job that copies files from the Windows Server to the NAS 1x per week, that way I can copy /back up files from the PC over to the Windows server at high speed, then the NAS can grab the files from that server for the redundant back up.

Any thoughts?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you verified the network settings of the NAS? Auto works 99% of the time, but it's not foolproof.


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

Make sure the nas is connecting at gig to the switch


----------

